# If You Live in PA..Geisinger health care plan



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Just had an appointment with a man from the Geisinger health care about supplemental health care with our medicare. If you live in PA it is well worth your time to find out about this. No monthly payment. It is the Geisinger Gold Reserve plan and the web site ...Medicare Advantage Health Plans in Pennsylvania - Geisinger Gold and phone # is 1-800-514-0138 It is an excellent normal health care plan and with a itional $29 a month includes prescriptions also. Please check it out...Accepted at any hospital in the USA except the hospital in Sayre, PA..think this is the way we will go in a few months....


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't forget you have only until Dec 7th to make a switch.......
You mention the plan is "good" throughout PA, here in NY every plan has to be County approved. 
Example: I'm currently under a plan with BCBS and it's only available in my county and 2 other a-joining counties...... don't figure....... but that's the way it is.
As a side complaint: I sure am getting tired of a full mail-box; filled with letters, booklets, and such saying, hey look at my plan, mine's best, etc. and then only to find out oh, we aren't in your county.........


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

We won't be signingup until next year. Yes, this plan is good at any hospital within the US and possesions except one hospital that I mentioned. Sure hope others look into this option for their retirement health care.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Just remember that a Supplement and an Advantage plan are two different beasts. A Supplement pays AFTER Medicare, and is a contract between you and the insurance company. Buy a supplement with the right riders, and you will have no out of pocket expenses for Medicare approved procedures. If you miss the "65" enrollment period for a supplement, it may be harder to get one later.

An Advantage plan replaces original Medicare, provides some additional protection, may have some limited dental and vision, may have Rx coverage, there are usually co-pays for doctors visits, etc, and it caps your maximum out of pocket (about $6700, at least in WI), however it is a contract between Medicare and the insurance company. Advantage plans can be reviewed/changed annually during the Open Enrollment period, and there are other "special enrollment periods" that may be triggered in your life, like moving out of the plan's coverage area.

If you have only Medicare A and B, there is no cap on the maximum out of pocket expenses you are responsible.


----------

